# [SOLVED] Windows Explorer keeps locking up



## turbost2 (Feb 21, 2008)

My Windows Explorer seems to keep locking up on me. While I'm doing just about anything from playing a game or browsing the internet I'll go over to my task bar to change window or start new program and the task bar will be completely unresponsive. I also can't click on any shortcuts or icons on the desktop. Sometimes if I click or right-click a shortcut I'll get the little circle busy pointer and it won't go away and desktop will become unresponsive. I have to alt+ctrl+del and start task manager and end explorer process and then re-start explorer to get my desktop and task bar back to be responsive.

This just started a few hours ago and has locked up about a dozen or so times. I have up-to-date virus definitions from Norton Symantec and I have run a full system scan only to find a couple tracking cookies that I removed. Other than that says system clean. Not sure where to go from here.

Specs:
Windows Vista Home Premium (32b) w/ Service Pack 1
Intel Q9300 @ 2.50ghz
2gb RAM
NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTX


----------



## turbost2 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps locking up*

Can anyone offer any help? It seems to just be getting worse. Programs and windows are constantly getting "not responding". Even windows that are open take really long to switch between. If I try to click or right click on anything it takes way to long to load and my task bar/start menu is still locking up.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps locking up*

Happened to me before, anything I'd click on becomes irresponsive. A system restore in safe mode should do the trick.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps locking up*

Hi turbost2. . .

As slapshot mentioned, a system restore would be a good option assuming the issue with apps hanging began recently and you have a restore point available prior to these events beginning.

I would recommend that you remove Norton IS from your system - you can always re-install if you find it not to be the problem, but I'd say it is the most likely candidate at this time. 

Click on the Norton Removal Tool in my sig area (Norton RT), choose any version listed, download to your desktop, go to desktop, right-click on the NRT icon, select Run as Admin. Re-boot afterwords.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

@slapshot - thank you for your input. JC

.


----------



## turbost2 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps locking up*

I had tried a system restore, twice in fact, but it wasn't in safe mode and when it was done and I logged back in I got a pop-up that said system restore encountered and error and no changes were made to my system. It didn't say what kind of error or anything more helpful.

I did manage to fix all the problems, here is how in case anyone else is experiencing these problems. 

- Download CCleaner (www.ccleaner.com) FREE
- Download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php) FREE Trial
- Rebooted in Safe Mode with Networking
- Installed and ran CCleaner
- Run CCleaner scan and deleted excess files (this is not a registry scanner, it has an option to do a registry scan but I didn't go that route)
- Installed and ran Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
- Found two trojan.downloaders and another file that said infected, BHO.Baudu 
- Deleted those files, rebooted in regular mode and ran a full scan with Norton. Scan completed with no hang ups, nothing detected, computer running solid again!

Hope this info is useful to someone else!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Explorer keeps locking up*

Hi. . .

Glad to hear of your solution and thanks for letting us know. Hopefully some else will benefit as you mentioned.

Regards. . .

Jc

.


----------

